# Fox stats



## escaflowne777 (May 12, 2007)

I need the official stat block for a fox, but all the books i've looked through are completely devoid of anything foxlike.  It's like wizards hate foxs'.  Anyone have the stats?


----------



## Twowolves (May 12, 2007)

I'd give her at least an 18 charisma.    

But seriously, I thought there were stats for a Fox in Tome of Horrors, or barring that, a note in one of the animal descriptions in the MM saying a fox is roughly equivalent to something already in there.  Or is it in the DMG under "familiars for small sized casters"?

Also, I'm thinking that in Mongoose Publishing's Encyclopedia Arcane: Familiars book there were stats for a fox.


----------



## Grazzt (May 12, 2007)

Twowolves said:
			
		

> But seriously, I thought there were stats for a Fox in Tome of Horrors...




Correct you are. And here they are...

*Fox
Small Animal*
Hit Dice: 	1d8 (4 hp)
Initiative: 	+3
Speed: 	40 ft. (8 squares)
Armor Class: 	15 (+1 size, +3 Dex, +1 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 12
Base Attack/Grapple:	+0/-5
Attack:	Bite +4 melee (1d4-1)
Full Attack: 	Bite +4 melee (1d4-1)
Space/Reach: 	5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks:	—
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Saves: 	Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +1
Abilities: 	Str 8, Dex 17, Con 10, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills: 	Hide +11*, Jump +7, Listen +6, Spot +2, Survival +1*
Feats: 	Track, Weapon Finesse(b)
Environment: 	Temperate and cold forests and plains
Organization: 	Solitary 
Challenge Rating: 	1/3
Treasure: 	None
Alignment: 	Always neutral
Advancement: 	—
Level Adjustment:	—

Foxes are opportunistic eaters with a diet that consists of mice and voles, rabbits, birds, eggs, amphibians and small reptiles, fish, mollusks, earthworms, carrion, and plants. Foxes are also known to scour garbage and refuse in settled areas. The statistics above describe the common red fox, but can be used for other foxes such as the grey fox or arctic fox.

*Combat*
The fox is a very territorial creature and spends about one-third of its day hunting for food (most hunting is performed at night). Foxes are excellent hunters and have even been known to bring down prey much larger than themselves. When prey is encountered, the fox leaps at it and dispatches it with a series of quick bites.

*Skills:* Foxes have a +4 racial bonus on Hide and Listen checks and a +2 racial bonus on Jump checks. 
*Foxes have a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks when tracking by scent.
*Arctic foxes gain an additional +4 racial bonus on Hide checks when in snowy surroundings.

*15. Copyright Notice*
Author Scott Greene.


----------



## RedFox (May 13, 2007)

There are also fox stats in Dragon 291, page 49.  Stats for dire foxes are included, as are the rules for fox familiars (they give +2 to the master's Reflex saves).

Dragon's version:

*Fox:* CR 1/4; Small animal; HD 1/2 d8; hp 2; Init +4 (Dex); Spd 40 ft.; AC 15 (+1 size, +4 Dex); Atk +1 melee (1d4 bite); SQ scent; Face/Reach; 5 ft. by 5 ft./5 ft.; SV Fort +2, Ref +6, Will +1; Str 11, Dex 19, Con 11, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 7.
_Skills:_ Hide +12, Listen +5, Move Silently +9, Spot +5, Swim +3.


----------



## escaflowne777 (May 13, 2007)

perfect. Thanks so much.  I'm thinking my next character will be an anthropomorphic (savage species) fox. Any ideas on that?


----------



## RedFox (May 14, 2007)

escaflowne777 said:
			
		

> perfect. Thanks so much.  I'm thinking my next character will be an anthropomorphic (savage species) fox. Any ideas on that?




Thought about that, myself.  My honest opinion is that it's too much of a pain to do, and most DMs have a problem with that book anyway.

You might be better off with a shapeshifting fox type.  Hengeyokai from Oriental Adventures is one option, as there are kitsune characters in there.  Another option is the Foxwere from the Tome of Horror (same book referenced above).

Another idea might be the Anuchu, an old edition AD&D anthropomorphic fox race.  There's an update done here at ENWorld in one of those huge critter conversion threads somewhere.  I took it down and tweaked it myself.  Here's the write-up I've got if you're interested:

*ANUCHU*
---
*Medium Humanoid (Anuchu)
Hit Dice:* 1d8+1 (5 hp)
*Initiative:* +6 (+2 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative)
*Speed:* 30 ft (6 squares)
*Armor Class:* 12 (+2 Dex), touch 12, flat-footed 10
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +1/+1
*Attack:* Bite +1 melee (1d4/x2) or longsword +1 melee (1d8/19-20) or
longbow +2 ranged (1d8/x3)
*Full Attack:* Longsword +1 melee (1d8/19-20) and bite -4 melee (1d4/x2) or
longbow +2 ranged (1d8/x3) or
bite +1 melee (1d4)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft. / 5 ft.
Special Attacks: ---
*Special Qualities:* Canine empathy, low-light vision, scent
*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +2, Will +0
*Abilities:* Str 11, Dex 15, Con 13, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 11
*Skills:* Listen +1, Move Silently +6*, Spot +1, Survival +2
*Feats:* Improved Initiative
*Environment:* Temperate and warm forest
*Organization:* Solitary, pair, troop (3-10, plus 1 2nd-level ranger), or tribe (10-200, plus 1 2nd-level cleric per 20 anuchu; plus 1 4th-level ranger, 1 3rd-level cleric, and 1 3rd-level wizard per 50 anuchu; plus 1 9th-level ranger per 100 anuchu; plus 5-20 wolves)
*Challenge Rating:* 1⁄2
*Treasure:* Standard
*Alignment:* Usually neutral good
*Advancement:* By character class
*Level Adjustment:* +2

_This humanoid creature blends qualities of both foxes and wolves into its appearance. Its torso is covered in orange fur, with white fur on the chest, hands, muzzle, and feet. Its eyes are reddish-brown, its pointed ears have black tips, and its padded palms and soles and brown. A set of sharp canine teeth shows through its black lips. The humanoid is well-dressed and has a mane of long red hair tied into braids and a ponytail._

The anuchu are sociable forest-dwelling humanoid canids that stand about 7 feet tall on average. Humans commonly refer to these people as "fox-people." The average life span of an anuchu is 140 years.

Anuchu make their own clothes; popular dress includes tunics, cloaks, and so forth usually of green, brown, gray, or blue. They very rarely wear armor, though they are well versed in normal tools and weapons. Anuchu communities are composed mostly of mound houses or dens overgrown with vegetation, and similar dwellings.

Anuchu are able to speak Common and their own language. Many anuchu learn the languages of races they are friendly with, usually Halfling, Elf, Gnome, and Sylvan. The anuchu can also speak with most canine animals and keep wolves as guardians for the community.

Most anuchu encountered outside their homes are warriors; the information in the statistics block is for one of 1st level.

*COMBAT*
Anuchu are usually a peaceful people, but more than ready to defend themselves and their community. An anuchu initiates combat with its longbow, trying to take out opponents at a distance if possible. If forced into melee, most anuchu prefer to use a longsword, but a few of the more accomplished warriors carry bastard swords. If caught in close combat or otherwise unable to use a weapon, an anuchu will bite instead.

*Canine Empathy (Ex):* Anuchu are able to communicate with canine animals through body language, scent, and vocalization as if they shared a common language.

*Skills:* *Anuchu have a +4 racial bonus on Move Silently checks when in natural surroundings.

*ANUCHU SOCIETY*
The anuchu deal with other good humanoids in a friendly manner, though they prefer the company of their own kind to that of elves, dwarves, humans, or halflings. Some races may find them a bit arrogant.

*ANUCHU AS CHARACTERS*
Anuchu leaders tend to be rangers. An anuchu cleric has access to two of the following domains: Animal, Good, and Plant. Psionic anuchu are very rare, but not unheard of.

Anuchu characters possess the following racial traits.

Dex +4, Con +2, Int +2.
An anuchu’s base land speed is 30 feet.
Low-light vision.
+4 racial bonus to Move Silently checks when in natural surroundings.
Natural Weapons: Bite 1d4 melee
Special Qualities: Scent (Ex), canine empathy (Ex).
Automatic Languages: Common, Anuchu. Bonus Languages: Elf, Gnome, Halfling, Sylvan.
Favored Class: Ranger.
Level adjustment +2.

_1987 Wizards of the Coast, Inc.
Originally found in Dragon Magazine #119 ("The Dragon's Bestiary," March 1987, Allan Hopkins)._


----------



## lukelightning (May 14, 2007)

I'd use regular dog or cat stats, personally.


----------



## RedFox (May 14, 2007)

lukelightning said:
			
		

> I'd use regular dog or cat stats, personally.




Is there some problem with the stats given in this thread?


----------



## matthewajg (May 14, 2007)

You might want to consider looking at the kitsune race available in Dog Soul's KITSUNEMORI.  This might be a great fit for what you are looking for, and some great flavor as well.


----------



## lukelightning (May 14, 2007)

RedFox said:
			
		

> Is there some problem with the stats given in this thread?




Nah. I'm just lazy.

And personally, for anthro-animal races, I think it's preferable to stat the race and balance it for PC use, not stat up an animal and then derive the stats.


----------



## Klaus (May 14, 2007)

IIRC, the Artic Fox was included in Frostburn.


----------



## Ender_rpm (May 14, 2007)

Wouldn't an anthro-fox be a fuzzy halfling with scent?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 14, 2007)

escaflowne777 said:
			
		

> perfect. Thanks so much.  I'm thinking my next character will be an anthropomorphic (savage species) fox. Any ideas on that?



 There's a wolfen race in DCv1.


----------



## RedFox (May 15, 2007)

The Foxwere is a really nifty character option.  It's also only LA+2.  Problem is it's always Neutral Evil.


----------



## Klaus (May 15, 2007)

Just for the sake of completeness, I wrote Fox stats for "Unfamiliar Familiars", Fiery Dragon's web-enhancement to Counter Collection 5: Summoned Creatures: http://fierydragon.com/downloads/familiars.pdf

Fox familiars grant +3 bonus to Survival checks.


----------



## escaflowne777 (May 19, 2007)

All great ideas, but i've cleared the anthrofox with my DM and he's fine with it.  Plus, I really need that +8 dex.


----------

